
Ask HN: I need a customizable email autoresponder - sochix
I need a tool to register incoming email messages and send a respond based on regex.<p>Example respond message: Your message received, it&#x27;s id is ########<p>Can you suggest me any service or tool?
======
dvtrn
Sounds like maybe something SendGrid's inbound parser may be capable of?
[https://sendgrid.com/docs/Classroom/Basics/Inbound_Parse_Web...](https://sendgrid.com/docs/Classroom/Basics/Inbound_Parse_Webhook/setting_up_the_inbound_parse_webhook.html)

------
pwg
Something like procmail
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procmail](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procmail))
and a bit of scripting would achieve this goal.

